# 1965 Huffy Dragster II - 3 speed



## 72convertibless454 (Oct 15, 2015)

I put this on e-bay this week - Let me know if you have any questions
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huffy-Drags...143260?hash=item2ca32c309c:g:ejkAAOSwYHxWHsyN


----------

